# G220 + UDM vs BMW M3 E46 Cabrio including special guest detailer.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Good afternoon..........

This was to be a special detail in many ways as this would not only see 'the little helper' and I work on a car that I am a big fan of but also see us joined by a fellow DW member - The SamurI...........:thumb:

The SamurI had popped up for the weekend, so I had asked him to assist us with the M3 Cabrio so we would have more time for some drinking on Saturday evening..........

The M3 had been booked in for some time after my next door neighbour had recommended us to the owner so I had the luxury of doing some preliminary work on Friday evening.

Apologies in advance for the amount of pictures, got a little carried away and also the quality on some could have been better so again, apologies........

The car looked as follows then on Friday evening:









































































This interior is very unusual but I have to say I like the colour scheme.......































































































































The car was then rolled under the carport ready for the first stage of the detail;


















































































*The Detail Process*

*Friday Evening*

Decided to do the wheels first so I removed each wheel cleaning them with Megs APC, Wheel Brush and Megs Gold Class Shampoo;





































The back of each wheel was dried with a Drying Towel;










Then sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and an applicator;



















Then the front of the wheel was dried with a Drying Towel;










And finally the front of the wheel was sealed with Poorboys Wheel Sealant and an applicator;



















I then turned my attention to the wheel arch and first of all rinsed the arch to get the majority of the dirt off, then aggitated the arch using APC and AS Tardis;



















Then I rinsed the arch down again;










This process was repeated on all the other wheels and also the arches as follows;


















































































Then I packed up for the evening.............:wave:

*Saturday*

The SamurI, 'Little Helper' and I were up fairly early to begin the detail and began in the normal fashion, looking as follows;



















The car was washed using Power Craft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Gold Class Shampoo, Megs Buckets and Gritguards, Megs Wash Mitts;










The car was first rinsed by me and also the SamurI;





































The car was then foamed by myself and the SamurI;





































While the foam was dwelling, the SamurI and I attacked the engine bay, door shuts and boot shut with Megs APC and some detailer brushes;





































The engine bay was then lightly rinsed down;










'Little Helper' was inside having a nose in the ****pit at what she had to clean today;










I then decided to clean the hood with some AG Hood Cleaner;




























While I was doing the roof, the SamurI and the 'little helper' washed the car using the 2BM;



















The car was the rinsed;





































Then the car was dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel;



















Or maybe two Waffle Weave Drying Towels;










Which left us with the following;



















While the 'Little Helper' taped up the car, the SamurI and I put up the gaezbo;





































Then it was onto paint correction.............the SamurI and I had decided to do one side of the car each, I would tackle the rear and the SamurI the front.

Following on from Gaz's comments on my last detail we decided to start with a door each and used a 3M Finishing Pad with some Menz Final Finish. The SamurI would be using the UDM and I would be using my faithful G220.

This was my side - Passenger Door;




























This was the SamurI's side - Driver's Door;



















Working with the 3M Finishing Pad and the Menz FF this ripped out most of the fine scratches but wouldn't touch the deeper stuff................:wall:










Passenger Door;










Driver's Door;










We then continued with the 3M Finishing Pad and tried some 3M Ultra Fine;

Passenger Door;










Driver's Door;










This didn't take much out so we switched to a 3M Compounding pad using some 3M Fast Cut Plus;





































This seemed to work well and with a follow up of some Menz FF on the 3M Finishing Pad we were happy with around 85-90% correction so continued all around the car........:buffer:

Driver's Door - Front Half;



















Driver's Door - Lower Panel;



















Driver's Rear Wing;





































Boot Lid;





































Lower boot lid;














































Bonnet;










While the SamurI and I were working on the exterior the 'little helper' was working her magic inside the car finding some treats along the way;




























The interior was cleaned with a Microfibre Mitt and Megs Detailer Brushes and Megs Carpet Cleaner;










Leather seats cleaner with Sonus Leather Cleaner and then conditioned with Sonus Leather Conditioner and applicator pads;










This then left us with the following which had to be rinsed down due to the amount of polish dust on the car;










The car was again dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and some Megs Last Touch;










All Door shuts and boot shut was then treated to some Megs Last Touch;



















Cleaned all windows with Megs Glass Cleaner;



















All interior trim was treated to some 303 Aerospace Protectant;










Windows then treated to some Rain Repellent on an Applicator Pad but I forgot to take a picture.......:wall:

As the first and second coat I decided on Collinite 476s using an Applicator Pad;










Then onto the final coat of CG 50/50 Wax using an Applicator Pad;










The SamurI then attended to the 4 exhausts cleaning them with Autosol and Wire Wool;





































Then we dressed the tyres with Megs Hot Shine and Applicator;










The engine bay was then dressed with some 303 Aerospace Protectant using an Applicator Pad;










Then finally added some CG New Car Smell to the interior;










*The Results*






































































































































































































































































Even managed to get some beading shots;














































Sorry for the amount of pictures.........:doublesho

This for me was a really enjoyable detail, working as a team we all pulled together working on a lovely motor and producing some great results in poor weather coniditions, so thanks to 'little helper' and the SamurI.......:thumb:

The owner popped around during the day with his new Ferrari 360 Spider and I am happy to say that 'little helper' and I will be detailing this next week............

Really like this car and would love to own one, hence all the pictures...........:driver:

Comments good or bad welcome as always.............


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Lovely job, what exterior colour is that?

I think they call that Lemon interior, nice colour combination.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

That looks stunning m8:thumb:

When you fancy doing mine :buffer::lol:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Great job. Great post as I have come to expect. Good work


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

good job :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Great work!! Excellent M3 there...really want one of these motors!!

Wish i could get my little helper to assist me! lol


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Lovely job, what exterior colour is that?
> 
> I think they call that Lemon interior, nice colour combination.


I have to be honest with you and say I don't know, it was like a midnight blue or some sort.........

Thanks for the comment...........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mba said:


> That looks stunning m8:thumb:
> 
> When you fancy doing mine :buffer::lol:


Yeah it's a lovely car isn't it?

Whenever suits you mate, drop me a PM............


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Skuperb said:


> Great job. Great post as I have come to expect. Good work


Thanks mate and good to see you on DW..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

chris l said:


> good job :thumb:


Thanks for the comment...........:wave:


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Excellent job there mate. 

Where abouts did you get the gazebo?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan Clark said:


> Great work!! Excellent M3 there...really want one of these motors!!
> 
> Wish i could get my little helper to assist me! lol


Your not the only one mate..........

Ask her nicely and she may say yes...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Ollie_Escort said:


> Excellent job there mate.
> 
> Where abouts did you get the gazebo?


Thanks for the reply............bought the gazebo off Amazon from the SportsHQ, excellent price and comes with a bag and sides...........:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Baker, how did the BMW paint fare against the VW/Skoda paint??

Any news on the arrival of a rotary???

Howard...........:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

looks loads better, 

I think you need to step up to the rotary mate to achieve more correction on the harder paints though tbh


----------



## zrjace (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi mate,how many meter's is that gazebo?And excellent detailing work:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Nice work again llovely car had a look at second hand prices for them the other day they are stupidly low just the problem of running one, lol. Where abouts in Northampton are you?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Great work Baker, how did the BMW paint fare against the VW/Skoda paint??
> 
> Any news on the arrival of a rotary???
> 
> Howard...........:thumb:


Thanks Howard and cheers for the comment as always...........:thumb:

The BMW paint was fairly tough but I was surprised how the Menz FF worked on it to start with but the deep stuff was hard to get out..........:buffer:

Don't suppose you know what Ferrari paint is like, I am slightly excited about next week?

Rotary wise, my parents are over from the USA at Xmas and as it's my birthday in November I have requested a Flex machine to be bought over.......:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> looks loads better,
> 
> I think you need to step up to the rotary mate to achieve more correction on the harder paints though tbh


Thanks for the comment.........

Yep agree with you on that and I am thinking of purcahsing a Silverline shortly and then doing some test work before I get my parents to bring me a Flex back from the US...........:buffer:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

zrjace said:


> Hi mate,how many meter's is that gazebo?And excellent detailing work:thumb:


6 x 3m mate and anything else would just be too small, gives you enough room to work around the car with enough shelter as well............

Thanks for the comment.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> Nice work again llovely car had a look at second hand prices for them the other day they are stupidly low just the problem of running one, lol. Where abouts in Northampton are you?


I haven't checked out the 2nd hand prices but I may well have a look now, this one was a 56 plate with around 11k on the clock IIRC?

I will PM you mate........


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, another top job


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> nice work, another top job


Thanks mate..........:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Don't suppose you know what Ferrari paint is like, I am slightly excited about next week?


Lucky sod...........:thumb: I have an Astra Sporthatch to look forward to!!



Baker21 said:


> Rotary wise, my parents are over from the USA at Xmas and as it's my birthday in November I have requested a Flex machine to be bought over.......:buffer:


Nice idea, I'm off to get some more stuff in Jan, I might buy/try a Silverline soon though.

:thumb:


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

amazing job gents and lady.


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

That paint will be Carbon Black, it does give the appearence of a very dark blue under the lights.


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Great work as always, has the "its not for wimps" duster broken it seems to have been missing from your last few threads. 

Dan


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work there :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Superb work team, them rims look mint. :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

mba said:


> That paint will be Carbon Black, it does give the appearence of a very dark blue under the lights.


Thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool. Really good detail and black is my favourite colour. 

I am going to detail a £50 Escort Van this week (it's a suprise for my mate who was made redundant recently, who is a plumber/tiler in Cheshire area) who got me where I am. And as I have learned the basics of digital photography I will post pics if it does not rain.


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 21, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Lovely job, what exterior colour is that?
> 
> I think they call that Lemon interior, nice colour combination.


I guess it's Carbon Black.

P.S. Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ELBOW GREASE said:


> amazing job gents and lady.


Thanks for the comment.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mba said:


> That paint will be Carbon Black, it does give the appearence of a very dark blue under the lights.


Fair enough mate, nice colour and with the interior I think it's a winner.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dan Carter said:


> Great work as always, has the "its not for wimps" duster broken it seems to have been missing from your last few threads.
> 
> Dan


:lol:

It's not broken mate I have just decided to rinse down the cars recently as I find it leaves a better and more effective finish but the duster may return..........:thumb:

Thanks for the comment..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Excellent work there :thumb:


Thanks as always.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SuperiorShine said:


> Cool. Really good detail and black is my favourite colour.
> 
> I am going to detail a £50 Escort Van this week (it's a suprise for my mate who was made redundant recently, who is a plumber/tiler in Cheshire area) who got me where I am. And as I have learned the basics of digital photography I will post pics if it does not rain.


Thanks for the comment mate and good luck with the van.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiberius said:


> I guess it's Carbon Black.
> 
> P.S. Nice work :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work there Baker! 

The car is definitely carbon black with Kiwi leather. A brave choice on interior colour, but it actually works very well. 

Matt


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MattOz said:


> Great work there Baker!
> 
> The car is definitely carbon black with Kiwi leather. A brave choice on interior colour, but it actually works very well.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt, you learn something new everyday so thanks for that, this wasn't purchased brand new but I think the original owner got the colour combination bang on..........


----------



## mdk1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Very nice job.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mdk1 said:


> Very nice job.


Thanks buddy and sorry I missed you on Sunday............:car:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great detail but without the shot of the (little helper) posing on the bonnet im afraid i can only give it 8/10 :lol::thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Great detail but without the shot of the (little helper) posing on the bonnet im afraid i can only give it 8/10 :lol::thumb:
> 
> Robbie


:lol:

You still keep asking don't you Robbie?

Maybe I should suggest a calender or something?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> :lol:
> 
> You still keep asking don't you Robbie?
> 
> Maybe I should suggest a calender or something?


Calender sounds good :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> Calender sounds good :thumb:


.........


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job, all of you!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Clever Nickname said:


> Nice job, all of you!


Thanks for that and I know that the 'little helper' and the SamurI will read these posts.........:thumb:


----------



## Holty1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

Exotica said:


> Lovely job, what exterior colour is that?
> 
> I think they call that Lemon interior, nice colour combination.


I went to see an audi a4 with a very similar colour combo a few months back, the interior was "anis" yellow and the exterior was "moro" blue.

great results there guys, thats just added a few items to my shopping list for this afternoon haha :thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Well done to all 3 of you :thumb:

Looking forward to the 360 detail !!


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

I love your threads - So (parden the pun) Detalied :thumb:

Great work on a great car !


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

Baker21,

I was looking forward to the M3 detail and i haven't been disappointed... not that i thought i would be!

The results were stunning, and who doesn't love M3 cabs.

Can't wait to see the Ferrari detail, what colour combo is it?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovelly job there, looks like it should have done by the end


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work simon :thumb:


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

excellent work by all!

The interior is definately "different" but i like it!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great work guys and gal, lovely car, interior wouldn't be to my taste, but horses for courses 

wish my 'little helper' would help me wash the car, some chance


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Holty1980 said:


> great results there guys, thats just added a few items to my shopping list for this afternoon haha :thumb:


Thanks mate, how did the shopping go?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

KleenChris said:


> Well done to all 3 of you :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to the 360 detail !!


Many thanks for the comment and your not the only one looking forward to the 360 detail...........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

fear_no_evo said:


> I love your threads - So (parden the pun) Detalied :thumb:
> 
> Great work on a great car !


Cheers for the comment and it's nice to hear that all the hard work is appreciated by others that enjoy this 'detailing'......

The threads and pictures take some timie to put together..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

M7 ATW said:


> Baker21,
> 
> I was looking forward to the M3 detail and i haven't been disappointed... not that i thought i would be!
> 
> ...


Glad you weren't disappointed mate, we certainly enjoyed it and I agree, who doesn't love a nice M3 Cabrio...........

The Ferrari is black with a tan interior so not your average red Ferrari, been thinking of what wax I can put on to justify it? Thinking this may call for the Zaino treatment.........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ALANSHR said:


> Lovelly job there, looks like it should have done by the end


Thanks for your comment.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work simon :thumb:


Thanks for the comment as always.........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Singh said:


> Very nice mate :thumb:


Thanks Mr Singh, tried the trusted Ultra Fine but it wouldn't touch it in the end........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

NIgolf said:


> excellent work by all!
> 
> The interior is definately "different" but i like it!


Thanks mate, I am a big fan of the interior and it certainly is different......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Top job :thumb:


Thanks for the comment......:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

djcromie said:


> great work guys and gal, lovely car, interior wouldn't be to my taste, but horses for courses
> 
> wish my 'little helper' would help me wash the car, some chance


Cheers mate, I think the interior is one of those Marmite things to be honest.......

'Little Helper' is very good in what she does but like me it's the end results that keep us working.........:thumb:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Excellent work and great write up as usual. Just looked on Amazon for them Gazebo's but can't seem to find it. Any links and how much was it? Cheers.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Awesome job


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Excellent work and great write up as usual. Just looked on Amazon for them Gazebo's but can't seem to find it. Any links and how much was it? Cheers.


Thanks for the comment mate...........:thumb:

This is the one that I bought:

http://www.thesportshq.com/ProductDetails.asp?PCLinkID=2402


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work, all of you.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Thanks for the comment mate...........:thumb:
> 
> This is the one that I bought:
> 
> http://www.thesportshq.com/ProductDetails.asp?PCLinkID=2402


Thought yours was a pop up one?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

illeagalhunter said:


> Awesome job


Cheers buddy..........


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Huw said:


> Nice work, all of you.


Thanks for the comment........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Thought yours was a pop up one?


It is and so is that one I believe, speak to them, they are friendly people.......:thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Superb work... good to see another M get such good treatment


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tone Loc said:


> Superb work... good to see another M get such good treatment


Thanks for the comment and nice to have a M to detail...........:buffer:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cracking job mate, love the black and yellow combo. :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Cracking job mate, love the black and yellow combo. :thumb:


Thanks for the comment.........


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been away Bakes, and have just been searching for this detail as I remember you saying. A good effort from you all. I think you've done really well on the carbon black, because imo its not one of those colours you can get a stunning finish on. Its abit of a weird colour, not black or blue, abit of both!

Keep up the work, looking forward to the 360


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great work there guys, looks stunning. If I cant find a E30 M3 Evo II I think E46 is on its way.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

N8KOW said:


> I've been away Bakes, and have just been searching for this detail as I remember you saying. A good effort from you all. I think you've done really well on the carbon black, because imo its not one of those colours you can get a stunning finish on. Its abit of a weird colour, not black or blue, abit of both!
> 
> Keep up the work, looking forward to the 360


Good to hear from you mate and thanks for the comment........

I know what you mean about the colour, I wasn't convinced what is was when I started but at the end the colour looked as it should...........:buffer:

Check out the 360 here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85569


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

uberbmw said:


> Great work there guys, looks stunning. If I cant find a E30 M3 Evo II I think E46 is on its way.


Thanks for the comment and I love these motors, like you say 'stunning'!!!


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Lovely work guys, what a lovely car, absolutely love M3's!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rfmatt said:


> Lovely work guys, what a lovely car, absolutely love M3's!


Thanks for your comment............:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome post:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

colarado red said:


> awesome post:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


Glad you liked it mate............


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

great work there, i always enjoy reading your write up's keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

VW NUT said:


> great work there, i always enjoy reading your write up's keep it up :thumb:


Dug this one up from the past mate but many thanks for your comments..........:thumb:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

lovely job and nice to see the defects removed with the G220 and UDM albeit after a little persistence !

Gives me hope that my G220 is up to the job anyway :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

n_d_fox said:


> lovely job and nice to see the defects removed with the G220 and UDM albeit after a little persistence !
> 
> Gives me hope that my G220 is up to the job anyway :thumb:


The DA is tough going but you can achieve good results given enough time.........

Yeah you will be fine with the right pad and polish combinations.........:buffer:


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Piratez said:


> Excellent work :thumb::thumb:


Thanks for the comment...........:thumb:


----------



## jimmer (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks amazing mate , really nice job .


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow what a superb job!

I haven't read all the replys, but it's Carbon Black with Kiwi leather, Lovely


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jimmer said:


> Looks amazing mate , really nice job .


Many thanks for the comment..........:thumb:



116ies said:


> Wow what a superb job!
> 
> I haven't read all the replys, but it's Carbon Black with Kiwi leather, Lovely


Thanks for the input mate and another forum member confirmed the colour and interior................have to say that I like it...........


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

nice attention to detail on that,

not keen on carbon black as it looks blue in some lights, but you have made that look stunning


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

A12DY B said:


> nice attention to detail on that,
> 
> not keen on carbon black as it looks blue in some lights, but you have made that look stunning


Many thanks............:wave:

It's a funny colour for granted and I wasn't too sure to begin with what colour it was black or blue.................


----------

